# Firewood Rack



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

Very nice. Much more sophisticated than my firewood racks, I like the slant on the ends, and the use of carriage bolts. Only thing I might suggest is that it seems kinda close to the house, I would be a little concerned about insects from the wood deciding they wanted to migrate into your house.


----------



## cprice12 (Jan 3, 2011)

Daniel Holzman said:


> Very nice. Much more sophisticated than my firewood racks, I like the slant on the ends, and the use of carriage bolts. Only thing I might suggest is that it seems kinda close to the house, I would be a little concerned about insects from the wood deciding they wanted to migrate into your house.


I thought about that as well. But it is up off the ground and over concrete and under cover. I haven't seen much evidence of any bugs really.

The plan was, and may still be, to move it out by the workshop once a space is created for it. We'll see.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

For once I can say nice rack and not get slaped for it.
I used to have a customer when I worked for an exterminator that every year called and complained that they still had termites.
Every year they did the exact same thing that I told them not to do, stack the wood in direct contact with the siding.
All the old rotten wood they had been given for free was stacked up againt the side of the house. The house had T-111 siding that was all rotten anyway from being in direct contact with the deck.


----------



## cprice12 (Jan 3, 2011)

joecaption said:


> For once I can say nice rack and not get slaped for it.
> I used to have a customer when I worked for an exterminator that every year called and complained that they still had termites.
> Every year they did the exact same thing that I told them not to do, stack the wood in direct contact with the siding.
> All the old rotten wood they had been given for free was stacked up againt the side of the house. The house had T-111 siding that was all rotten anyway from being in direct contact with the deck.


Wow, yeah...I would never stack wood against my siding.
I've probably got about 3 ft. between the house and the wood rack.


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Yours looks fine where it is.


----------

